# Clear Creek



## angler47 (Oct 5, 2005)

I hit Clear Creek yesterday afternoon for a couple hours to try out my fly rod for the first time. It was mostly just casting practice, but I did see quite a few decent size trout. I lost one on my spinning gear right before I left. 

I went back again this morning with my brother-in-law and had seven bites and caught my first trout and first fish on a fly rod. It was about 8". It was pretty exciting. I think I might have found a new addiction.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Got you hooked good now. 
What did you use to catch the trout on? I will be fishing it around thanksgiving time.


----------



## angler47 (Oct 5, 2005)

I was using a muddler minnow that came in a trout kit I bought from Cabelas.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Muddler's work well up there - I've taken a few up there on them. I just wish there were more places for the fish to hold down there. It would be nice to see some signs of native fish in the future at such a nice place-


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There is no evidence that there was ever native fish in that stream. Not really within the range of where brookies would occur naturally. If the watershed were improved upstream though, it could be KILLER for browns.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

theres lots of native fish there, minnows, sunfishes, darters, just no native trout. i have heard theories on some natural reproduction in the stream, i dont see why not, its unlikely but not impossible. i think the creek is great for browns the problem is they let people use live bait, and god couldnt keep small trout from swallowing the hook alot of times with live bait. i think there would be some more decent sized trout there if ohio just took a little incentive, so dont expect change soon.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Talking to alot of people about why no reproduction, this river has a muddy bottom and silts over very easy so even if the fish do spawn the eggs get coverd by the mud and silt.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I was refering to brookies, as mentioned. The sediment load is too high, temperatures are too high, not enough smaller tributaries suitable for further spawning runs. Once out of the beautiful vally near the metro park, the stream runs though ag. fields. That explains the lack of reproduction.


----------



## 3wt (Jun 4, 2006)

you know, RiverKing has a great idea here. I've always thought that Clear Creek would benefit from a single-hook, artificial-only, catch-release designation. Some might argue, but there are only two small trout streams with lots of public access in the entire state; one could be designated as so. Anyone have connections with people of influence at the Columbus Metroparks?


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

3wt said:


> I've always thought that Clear Creek would benefit from a single-hook, artificial-only, catch-release designation. Some might argue, but there are only two small trout streams with lots of public access in the entire state; one could be designated as so. Anyone have connections with people of influence at the Columbus Metroparks?


Yes, but this type of change would take more than just knowing someone in the Metroparks system. Are you just asking or are you serious about trying to change the rules/law? Since my free time is extremely limited, I would not want to spend time following up on this unless people were serious about it.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Clear Creek is a catch and release because their are very few fish legal size.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

man cleatus them trouts are good bait, or, i figur it'll go 12 inchs(as he holds up a 7in bleeding from the gills brown). i've seen it happen. unfortunantly things will not change, because of our reactive dnr, however bluedun if you think you know a way to do something i will put my time in to help. the problem is more than just the regulation its the limited number of fisheries(because we spend our money on saugeye), and the high density of idiots who either dont know better or refuse to listen to regulation, and who dont uphold themselves as sportsman.


----------



## 3wt (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree with the DNR issue; lots of red tape, years of heaings, etc. . . That's why I asked about the Columbus Metroparks. They run the park and might have the authority (and/or desire) to help the little fishies survive. Furthermore, I doubt anyone here is just sitting around with loads of free time waiting for a good cause to spearhead (If I'm wrong on this, please let me know). I certainly am not. But, I would be interested in doing my part in seeing something done to improve the ability to catch nice trout on a fly rod at Clear Creek. One last point: I know some people will not follow the regs. However, everytime I've been fishing there I have seen or been approached by a Metroparks ranger. If any stream in Ohio has the manpower to enforce tighter regs, Clear Creek is it.


----------

